# Whats the best (short) phrase for a TIPPING SIGN



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

Since Uber is allowing these signs asking for tips.

What should the signs say?

Please let everyone know your best tip phrase.

Is *"TIPS GREATLY APPRECIATED"* just the best way to go?

or something more passive aggressive like

*"TIPS NOT INCLUDED"*

The more people who chime in, the better!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"Tips".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

^^^being serious^^^

Why complicate things?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The first option is simple, direct, and not passive aggressive. It lets pax know what you want. The second option gives info, but doesn't ask for anything.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

*TIPS OR ****

?*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I knew a bartender who had a TITT jar.
She went from A cup to C cup from her jar.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Ass gas or grass nobody rides for free


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Tip or Die


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

In big letters "JUST THE TIP"

And in smaller letters under that put "just try it, you might like it..."


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Wasn't there discussion about TAG (Tips Are Great) suggestion in forum somewhere? Similar like number one but even short and sweet.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

First Uber car I get into with a tip sign will be the first Uber driver I don't tip.


----------



## sarasota ron (Apr 15, 2016)

Beur said:


> First Uber car I get into with a tip sign will be the first Uber driver I don't tip.


You know that is bull spit. You never left a dime for a driver, just another from the self entitled crowd.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

sarasota ron said:


> You know that is bull spit. You never left a dime for a driver, just another from the self entitled crowd.


Ok sarasota ron whatver you say


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

Beur said:


> First Uber car I get into with a tip sign will be the first Uber driver I don't tip.


what kind of dork posts on here who isnt a driver? you a groupie or something?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> what kind of dork posts on here who isnt a driver? you a groupie or something?


You ignorance is showing jRockstan - what makes you think I'm not a driver? Might want to research before you continue making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> Since Uber is allowing these signs asking for tips.
> 
> What should the signs say?


Since the first rate cut I have always done really well with just a tip jar. I never tried a sign, but the riders seeing the jar was enough to get the conversation started. Since you asked, however, the sign should be a picture of Barack Obama with a speech bubble that reads:"I hope for change!"


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

Beur said:


> You ignorance is showing jRockstan - what makes you think I'm not a driver? Might want to research before you continue making a fool of yourself.


then I take back what I said buddy. why are you not taking advantage of the new uber rule which allows us to pressure these pax out of their sheckles? I havent done the sign yet but I am debating it



Mountainsoloist said:


> Since you asked, however, the sign should be a picture of Barack Obama with a speech bubble that reads:"I hope for change!"


I was thinkin a pic of 50 cent and "get tips or die tyin"


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> then I take back what I said buddy. why are you not taking advantage of the new uber rule which allows us to pressure these pax out of their sheckles? I havent done the sign yet but I am debating it"


Because I have another tried and true method that works well and has earned me an almost perfect 5.0 rating over the past month and a half, got one 4 star from an idiot media person during Coachella.

I inquire about their low pax rating (yes, I realize not all markets see this). When a pax has a low rating I ask if they waited a long time for a ride and if they're having trouble getting rides. When they answer yes, they always answer yes. I tell them about their low rating and ask what they rate drivers. I also ask if they've had issues with drivers.

I then explain their wait time like this. Well when Uber sees a rating of less than 5 from a driver or a pax they assume there was a problem with the ride, so they won't pair us together again. The lightbulb in their head goes off. I then ask if they tip because some drivers will automatically rate you a 4 if you don't tip. They then go into the Uber said its included or they set up a 20% automatic tip in their web dashboard. I explain that's only for taxis and there's no tip included in the fare. I offer to show them the trip earnings at the end of the ride.

By the time we get to their destination, they have a full understanding and I get a 5 star along with a nice tip. Usually $5-10 have received $20 from a few.

It's easier to educate, tip signs and jars make you look desperate and makes the pax feel uncomfortable or pressured into tipping.

Does my method work 100% of the time, no. But, it does work 80-90% of the time. Those who don't tip get the big 4.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

For those of you adding a Tip sign. Tell us where your 500 trip rating ends up after 30 days. Be honest !


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

Beur said:


> Because I have another tried and true method that works well and has earned me an almost perfect 5.0 rating over the past month and a half, got one 4 star from an idiot media person during Coachella.
> 
> I inquire about their low pax rating (yes, I realize not all markets see this). When a pax has a low rating I ask if they waited a long time for a ride and if they're having trouble getting rides. When they answer yes, they always answer yes. I tell them about their low rating and ask what they rate drivers. I also ask if they've had issues with drivers.
> 
> ...


that sounds exhausting, I'll try my luck with the sign


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> then I take back what I said buddy. why are you not taking advantage of the new uber rule which allows us to pressure these pax out of their sheckles? I havent done the sign yet but I am debating it


You should _*NEVER*_ pressure a pax to tip. It looks bad on ALL of us, and it just encourages them to not tip, feeling they were raked over the coals. Educating customers is the best way to go. And if it is their first time tipping, I tell them to keep it and give it to the next Uber driver, so they don't feel like I was trying to solicit money from them.

I talk to all my customers. Offer great Customer Service. And ask leading questions, if time permits, that gives them the comfortably to ask about how much I make. I always refer them to the price they are paying, how I only receive 75% of the fare only and the rest goes to Uber and the City of Chicago, and point out that a taxi is over twice as much as us, and how Uber doesn't offer the in-app tipping feature like Lyft does, so driving for Uber instead of Lyft does limit my income greatly.

I also make sure to provide amazing service, every time, no exceptions.

And for the anti-tippers out there, consider this:

You are part of what is wrong with this society, especially those who have a sense of entitlement to treat people any way they wish. I have dealt with a few people like you, and trust me, the low rating you receive is for your attitude, not because you did not tip. But let me tell you WHY I deserve every single tip I get, and even the ones that I don't...

1) In Chicago, Taking an UberX is less than half of taking a taxi.

TAXI = $3.25 base fare + $2.25 per mile + $0.40 per minute (this is for single pax, additional pax mean additional money)

UBERX= $1.70 base fare + $0.90 per mile + $0.20 per minute (up to 4 pax)

A 5 mile, 15 minute trip with a Taxi is $20.50 (plus up to 2.50 more if you have friends), where as an UberX is $9.20 (for up to 4 people). Of that $9.20, I see $5.63 to cover fuel, maintenance, wear and tear, car washes and interior cleanings, etc. So assuming there is 2 people, you pay $12.30 MORE to take a taxi for the EXACT same trip. But in much better conditions, and usually with a much nicer and SAFER driver.

2) Uber Drivers are rarely more than 2-8 minutes away, pending traffic. Unless you are downtown, you can generally expect to wait 30-60 minutes for a taxi.

3) I wash the outside and inside of my car daily, sometimes more than once daily so customers have a better experience.

4) I greet every customer with a smile and BY NAME. Confirm their destination. Ask them how their day is going. Ask them if they have a preferred route, or if they would like WAZE to direct us the fastest way.

5) Once on the way, I ask about them. What they do? What they like about Chicago. Offer tips on great restaurants and bars. Ask for their experiences on places I should try. Aside from getting them from point A to point B, my main goal is to ensure that even if they were having a bad day, I put a smile on their face and make their day better.

If I do not know where the customer is going and why by the end of the trip, or a customer is not smiling when they leave my car, I count that as a failed ride. I hold myself, as a business, to a very high standard.

6) When the passenger leaves my car, I say goodbye using their name and wishing them well on their destination.

"Here ya go Steve. It was awesome having you as a passenger. Enjoy your flight and good luck in Las Vegas!"

7) I load and unload luggage for my customers, regardless of age or gender. I think it comes with the customer service we provide as your personal driver.

And those are just the main points. I become their friend, their counselor, a shoulder to cry on, or an ear to chew about something.

And as far as I know, most, but not all, other drivers operate this way as well. So why shouldn't a customer throw us $2 for a job well done? We tip our waitresses. We tip our bartenders. We tip our taxi drivers. But all of a sudden, we don't tip Uber or Lfyt drivers, even though they provide superior service (most of the time, I know exceptions apply) and a much lower rate.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Beur said:


> First Uber car I get into with a tip sign will be the first Uber driver I don't tip.


I'm experimenting with both a tip jar and a small sign. The sign reads:
Uber Passengers,
1. Tips are not included in the fare paid by Uber to the driver.
2. The minimum payout on an Uber ride to the driver is $2.25
I understand that you may not have known this.
Now you do. 

So far I've gotten better tips and my rating hasn't gone down. More passengers have voiced their objection to not having a tip button in the application. So it works for me...

Personally I would rather know if a passenger tips (Uber) than if a passenger doesn't tip (Lyft) at the time when I rate the passenger.


----------



## BruiserB (Jul 13, 2015)

I accidently stumbled on something that led to me getting more tips. My center console has a small area for keys/sunglasses/etc. I had a passenger tip me once and in haste just laid the cash in this area. For the rest of the day I noticed that I got tips much more frequently. I think just seeing cash there leads them to believe that a previous passenger tipped me and gives them just enough of a hint to do the same. Since then I make a point of leaving a 5 and a few 1s lay in that tray. If I get additional tips, I put those away to avoid having too much cash lay in the open in case a passenger were to try to swipe it. 

I found this provides a subtle hint without ever directly asking for a tip. And whenever someone does tip me I express genuine appreciation.


----------



## Milwaukee Suburb Driver (Apr 7, 2016)

Whats the best (short) phrase for a TIPPING SIGN

I also started leaving a small amount of money visible below my radio and right along with some candy and a pack of gum. It has definitely helped with my tips which in Milwaukee have been really light. I also try to start the conversation about ratings if I can and how some riders do get down rated if they don't tip. I follow it up with saying something like "while I obviously love getting tips because it shows me that I'm doing a good job, but I also take my driver rating very seriously and a 5 star rating is the most important thing to me". My tips are up and my average rating is up to a 4.84 and climbing so it seems to work.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

*T*o
*I*nsure
*P*roper
*S*ervice


----------



## hyper3cube (Apr 27, 2016)

Since I'm currently on strike with Verizon, I was thinking of putting a "Strike Fund" jar out. With some strike pamphlets it might just work....


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Likely, the best phrase is one adopts to the way they believe tipping should be perceived.
I go with the motto
"Never expected,always accepted"
When I get a tip, I act accordingly with grateful enthusiasm for the consideration.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UberLou said:


> *T*o
> *I*nsure
> *P*roper
> *S*ervice


to insure PROMPT service


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> to insure PROMPT service


Hey stalker, that is my version for a sign. I don't need your input. I feel like I need to call 911 for as much as you follow me.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Hey stalker, that is my version for a sign. I don't need your input. I feel like I need to call 911 for as much as you follow.


All those around you suffer as a result of your NPD.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> All those around you suffer as a result of your NPD.


Stranger Danger Stranger Danger


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Stranger Danger Stranger Danger


Oh, what ever wll I do? UberPou sent a uniquely lame comment my way.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Oh, what ever wll I do? UberPou sent a uniquely lame comment my way.


It will take me another 1,108 to catch up to all your lame comments. I have a long way to go.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> that sounds exhausting, I'll try my luck with the sign


If your rides are that short, then you better work real hard for Tips. Signage, conversation, cup. Because minimum fair rides will ruin you


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Screw the stars.
Forget the tips.
Come on baby,
give me those _lips._


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

My sign says..... Lyft


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

No TIP, No 5 Stars


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Keep a big jar in plain view in your car and seed it with 1s, 5s and 10s, and forget the sign.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> these signs asking for tips.
> 
> What should the signs say?


"The best I can do at this point in my life is drive you around. I made poor choices. I'm begging you to subsidize my stupidity."

Or

"You owe me. I'm entitled to your money because you have it. If you don't plan on giving me what you owe me, get out of this car."


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

BruiserB said:


> I accidently stumbled on something that led to me getting more tips. My center console has a small area for keys/sunglasses/etc. I had a passenger tip me once and in haste just laid the cash in this area. For the rest of the day I noticed that I got tips much more frequently. I think just seeing cash there leads them to believe that a previous passenger tipped me and gives them just enough of a hint to do the same. Since then I make a point of leaving a 5 and a few 1s lay in that tray. If I get additional tips, I put those away to avoid having too much cash lay in the open in case a passenger were to try to swipe it.
> 
> I found this provides a subtle hint without ever directly asking for a tip. And whenever someone does tip me I express genuine appreciation.


I did this very thing yesterday and I was 2 for 2 collecting $7 in tips. They were also very nice passengers.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Mentioning anything about tips and/ or ratings sounds like it leads to an uncomfortable trip.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Mentioning anything about tips and/ or ratings sounds like it leads to an uncomfortable trip.


I'm with you here. I don't want to raise the tipping subject or even talk much about ratings. The cash lying in plain view seems to send same the unspoken but easily understood message(everyone understands the language of money) as the tipping sign.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Really? You have to post this in EVERY thread dude?


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

How bout this one? https://www.etsy.com/listing/286928521/uber-tips-not-included-thank-you-sign?ref=shop_home_feat_3


----------



## EuropeanDriver (Jun 14, 2016)

"Please tip. Thanks."


----------



## 424black (Jun 21, 2016)

Gratuity greatly appreciated


----------



## stemor (May 15, 2016)

BruiserB said:


> I accidently stumbled on something that led to me getting more tips. My center console has a small area for keys/sunglasses/etc. I had a passenger tip me once and in haste just laid the cash in this area. For the rest of the day I noticed that I got tips much more frequently. I think just seeing cash there leads them to believe that a previous passenger tipped me and gives them just enough of a hint to do the same. Since then I make a point of leaving a 5 and a few 1s lay in that tray. If I get additional tips, I put those away to avoid having too much cash lay in the open in case a passenger were to try to swipe it.
> 
> I found this provides a subtle hint without ever directly asking for a tip. And whenever someone does tip me I express genuine appreciation.


This is my method, too: No sign, no jar. I keep my recent tips in the center console, tucked under my power inverter (with multiple AC and USB connections & cables for me, and my passengers, to use). Just today, I had three people, new to Uber, ask how to tip on the app ... and they reply "that's stupid!" when told that Uber chooses to distinguish themselves by not including that functionality within their app, unlike Lyft. Added to my Uber tips today included a $20 (on a $20 fare), a $10, and 2 $5's (on low/min fares). I removed some $20's from previous days so as not to be too ostentatious. And ironically, Uber passengers have been tipping (WAY!) better than my Lyft pax over the past few days.


----------



## 21stcenturyslavery (Jun 26, 2016)

Enjoyed your driver ? Then tip him a fiver !!!!!


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

jRockstan said:


> Since Uber is allowing these signs asking for tips.
> 
> What should the signs say?
> 
> ...


Driver Retirement Fund/Rid Home Fund


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

jRockstan said:


> then I take back what I said buddy. why are you not taking advantage of the new uber rule which allows us to pressure these pax out of their sheckles? I havent done the sign yet but I am debating it
> 
> I was thinkin a pic of 50 cent and "get tips or die tyin"


I use just a little post it on my cup that says Uber: Get tips or die trying.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

observer said:


> "Tips".


lmao it's that easy


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Last night I used "OJ tipped his Uber (the bronco) and he beat prison. I'm just saying..."


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TIPS ?


----------

